# HELP! MSD 6A install.



## leejam (Feb 17, 2004)

Has anyone installed a MSD 6A in a 1990 240sx, or has a diagram on how to do it. I also have a Blaster SS I would like to install with it. Please help if you can.


Thanks,
Leejam


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

try freshalloy.com or the faq on 240sx.org


----------

